# Half way there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

well Im half way through the tapes. I think i see and feel A change but not sure, Ive been on an antibiotic for 6 days.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Congratulations, allinknots!







I hope the rest of your journey is fun.







Antibiotics can cause a bit of an upset with your system. Whenever I go on them I usually get D after about 6 days or so. I'm taking them now for diverticulitis and had a little last night. It usually clears right up after I take the last one.Make sure you take probiotics at the same time. JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Allinknots, its not that uncommon to actually have changes happen before you actually realize it, which is why we point out the changes can be very gradual and when they start and momentum starts building, your on your way. Keep us posted, what kind of differences are you seeing?Also, why are you on antibiotics? They can wreak havoc with the GI system, although sometimes they have a prokentic effect and can make you feel better also.Halfway through is good.







However even when your done it keeps going for the majority of people.


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

Im on an antibiotic for an abcessed tooth, I need a root canal. But lately Ive noticed that I dont freak out as bad as before when I have an attack, and sometimes I can make it go away, so to speak.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yay! All!Glad you are doing so well. Good luck with the root canal. Mine was painless, but a little long. And yes, I actually got up in the middle of it to use the bathroom. I just used the bib they put on you as a veil and glided to the bathroom and back. Lawrence of Arabia would have liked it.







BQ


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

That is great alli! I am behind you...I have played a bit of chutes and ladders







with my tapes but I am getting there too!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

good for you! I knwo exactly what you mean about getting the contorl and holding back those attacks. I think thta's what makes me gte through otherwise tense situations where before I would be worrying about getting sick!nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Glad to hear it Ali and Rita and Nancy too.







This is basically what they call breaking the vicious cycle and you all seem to be on your way. It is kind of a hard thing to explain in aa way, but I know and others know exactly what your talking about. very good and halfway through only means it will get better for you.


----------

